# Healthy Body Health Mind: Talking About Your GI Health



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Douglas A. Drossman, MD Co-Director UNC Chapel Hill FGID Douglas A. Drossman MD, Co-Director of Center speaks on Public Broadcasting Station on the Patient-Doctor relationship and IBS Nationwide airings of PBS Talking About Your GI Health http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/drossman_gihealth.htmWould you want to talk about diarrhea, gas and other bowel problems, even to your doctor? Probably not right? And you're not alone. While that's understandable reluctance to discuss gastrointestinal problems isn't doing anyone any good...especially not you. In this program, GI experts explain the importance of patients speaking up about their symptoms especially if those symptoms are interfering with their daily lives. Also this program will help patients prepare to talk with their physicians prior to appointments, and to identify the most important questions to ask.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks Eric. This is an excellent video.Jeff


----------

